# IE8 - security warning



## Nikole (Apr 15, 2009)

when i enter secure sites with the new IE8, i'm getting this super annoying message:

Security Warning

Do you want to view only the webpage content that was deliverred securely?

This webpage contains content that will not be delivered using a secure HTTPS connection, which could compromise the security of the entire webpage.


I have a screen shot, but i dont know how to upload it...

Let me know how to stop this annoying message! Is everyone getting this, or did I install wrong?


----------



## kgray802 (Apr 30, 2009)

First of all IE is extremly unstable and you shouldn't use it. Second of all use should be using Mozilla Firefox because it is much more stable and much easier to use.


----------



## Bob692006 (Apr 30, 2009)

kgray802 said:


> First of all IE is extremly unstable and you shouldn't use it. Second of all use should be using Mozilla Firefox because it is much more stable and much easier to use.



What? Internet Explorer in my experience had always been stable, I do however use Google Chrome since it is a bit faster loading webpages but not because of stability. 



> when i enter secure sites with the new IE8, i'm getting this super annoying message:
> 
> Security Warning
> 
> ...



The warning is just saying that the webpage your looking at has both secure and non-secure information. If you click yes, only the secure information will be displayed, but if you click no, it'll show all the information but will not transfer it securely.


----------



## Zatharus (Apr 30, 2009)

I see this is an old thread, but if the problem has not been resolved yet, you should see a check box allowing you to choose not to see this notice again.  This type of error message usually comes up when you have a web page with secure and non-secure parts.  For example, some sites only have a secure section for their login area while the rest of the page is un-encrypted.


----------

